# LC puppy?



## sharee83 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, we are getting our puppy in 3 weeks, they are currently 5 weeks old. We have no idea which one will be our boy yet but there is a possibility of lc in the litter. Does anyone think any of these 3 guys will possibly be coated? I'm not worried if we get a long coat or not as more wanting the right temp/personality to suit our family but it's a great excuse to post puppy pics. I've added a head shot and side shot of the 3 boys at 4 weeks old ?
Ok I can't post them all at once so boy 1 head


----------

